# Rosetta Stone won't run - any ideas?



## neiliog93

Ok, I'll start off by saying how ignorant I am as far as computers are concerned. The solution to my problem could be glaringly obvious, but I still can't figure it out...


I downloaded the Swedish version of Rosetta Stone but cannot launch it. I used BitTorrent to do this.

It is their (100% downloaded, 1.12 GB) in my bit torrent menu, but I cannot launch it.

I have right clicked on it, and clicked "open containing folder". When I click on this, three separate files appear - Swedish 1 (first stage), Swedish 2 (second stage) and Swedish 3 (third stage). All files end in .iso

That seems relevant, because when I right click on one of these three files, and go to "open" - the default programme used to do this is roxio creator, which obviously doesn't work. I've tried multiple other programmes (even word) and none of them work. They all have a problem with the ".iso" ending.

I'm  just wondering, is there another way to launch Rosetta Stone on my computer? Or is there a programme I need to download to run it?

Is there something I need to do that I've missed?

Much appreciated

PS: Please explain each step very simply, as if you're talking to a complete novice/baby (because you pretty much are)...

Thank you


----------



## Shane

Better read the forum rules buddy 

http://www.computerforum.com/52038-forum-rules.html

#9


----------

